# Poor Sound Bachmann Big Hauler



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

New to G scale. Getting ready for my first outdoor layout. My father has given me a Bachmann Big Hauler, Santa Fe Steam big hauler RTR set. In comparison to his other Big Haulers the sound system is not as loud. Will be an issue as running outdoors. There is a volume control knob on the underside of the tender (turned all the way up). His other Big Haulers did not have this volume control.

Is there any mod's I could perform to increase the volume of my sound unit. Not interested in going DDC or installing new sound board. Just looking for more volume from what I have,


Any help greatly appreciated,

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if anyone repairs those sound systems 

Maybe you can find someone who has one he has removed 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd try a fresh battery to see if that makes a difference. From what I know of the B'mann chuff boards that I've had through my workshop, "full" volume is fairly (annoyingly) loud. I don't have previous versions to do a side-by-side comparison in terms of volume between the two. If it's not loud enough to your liking, and you've got a fresh battery, your options would be to replace the board with that from another Big Hauler to see if that makes a difference, or install a 3rd-party sound system. 

Having said that, you may find the lower volume preferable after running the loco for a few minutes. I personally like to keep the sound on the low side so I can hear the loco approaching and then fading away as it moves past. That way you can also hear the wheels on the rails as the cars pass without still being drowned out by the chuff sound. That's just my personal preference, though. 

Later, 

K


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, read this about the Bachmann Big Hauler sound, something can help you.


http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/bachmann_sound_tips.html#new


alanrr


----------

